# Artest gets 20 days in jail



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nbcsports.com/nba/1167002/detail.html?dest=rss|



> The Sacramento Bee is reporting the Kings star Ron Artest was arrested Monday morning at his home on domestic violence charges.





> Deputies who responded to Artest's home separately interviewed Artest and the woman who made the call and arrested the Queens, New York native.
> 
> Artest was arrested a charge of domestic violence and of using force or violence to prevent his victim from reporting a crime, officials said. He was booked into the Placer County Jail and bail was set at $50,000.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Ron Artest arrested for domestic abuse*

Well... She wasn't very attractive... I know that was low... Very low... Either way I sincerely hope it was just an argument and no physical violence took place. But that's a big big big stretch...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Kings F Artest arrested on domestic violence charges*

Lol.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Kings F Artest arrested on domestic violence charges*

Did she throw her beer on him? That would make anyone lose it.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Kings F Artest arrested on domestic violence charges*

oh nice one Ron


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Kings F Artest arrested on domestic violence charges*

Isnt he married, or does his wife still live in Indiana


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Kings F Artest arrested on domestic violence charges*

ouch.....hopefully this makes it easier for the knicks to get him in a trade


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Ron Artest arrested for domestic abuse*

http://www.nba.com/kings/news/Artest_Geoff_Petrie_Statement.html



> SACRAMENTO, CALIF. – "The Kings have excused Ron Artest indefinitely from any further participation with the team due to his arrest today for domestic violence. The Kings will continue to accumulate reliable and official facts and information over the next several days before taking any further action."


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Ron Artest arrested for domestic abuse*

Im not surprised.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Ron Artest arrested for domestic abuse (Artest charged with 4 misdemeanors)*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-kings-artestcharged&prov=ap&type=lgns



> Artest charged with 4 misdemeanors stemming from dispute with wife
> By AARON C. DAVIS, Associated Press Writer
> March 21, 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/6772148



> Sacramento Kings forward Ron Artest was sentenced to 20 days in jail, 100 hours of community service, anger management and fathering courses and three years of searchable probation, the Sacramento Bee reported on its web site Thursday.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eh, I wish, Paxson, the day after Bulls are eliminated, trades Duhon, Khryapa, and the 2008 pick for Artest.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Jared Jeffries, Nate Robinson and maybe a 2nd rounder for Artest?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

He's doing this for his music career.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Eh, I wish, Paxson, the day after Bulls are eliminated, trades Duhon, Khryapa, and the 2008 pick for Artest.


sounds feasible. better than any deal the lakers or heat could probably give them.


----------

